# Extrem nervende Chassi Fans



## Castielop (19. August 2015)

hey habe das Gehäuse 
Fractal Design core 2300
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Fractal_Design/Core_2300/

aber die Lüfter lassen sich weder im UEFA noch bei speedfan einstellen
sind 3pins 

Meine Frage: 
Kennt ihr richtig leise Lüfter ?
Mein Pc ist echt super leise dank bequiet netzteil und ben nevis cpu kühler aber dieser Fan 

und 2. Frage
Oben sind so große Löcher für WAKÜs , kann ich die nicht abdecken oder so ? da kommt doch staub rein nehme ich mal an 

3.frage
gehört nicht so dazu aber warum ist meine graka ständig auch im ruhe modus auf 20-30% ? cpu ist im ruhemodus gannz normal im 0er bereich

Danke fürs lesen so weit 

werde/ muss mir mal Y kabel holen um beide Lüfter ans mainboard anzuschließen

-> hab vorhin versucht ohne Chassi fan den pc laufen zu lassen, bei NEverwinter, einem ziemlich guten MMORGP , bekommen gpu fast 60 grad und Cpu etwas kühler
aber heute ist es eh total kalt


----------



## Chinaquads (19. August 2015)

an welchem MB Anschluss hast du den Lüfter ? Und welches MB hast du?


----------



## Castielop (19. August 2015)

DA DIESES  ASROCK 
habe es ans mainboard angeschlossen wo 4 nadel rauszeigen  wusste nicht so ich es sonst anschließen soll


----------



## Chinaquads (19. August 2015)

Was steht auf dem Fan Anschluss? Sys_Fan oder so ? Was hast du im Bios eingestellt ? Den 4 Pin PWM wirst du regeln können, kommt drauf an, was du bei Speedfan eingestellt hast und ob du im Bios auf manuell gestellt hast. Wenn der im Bios auf 100% steht und du beim Speedfan nicht den FAN auf Manuell gestellt hast, passiert nichts.


----------



## Castielop (19. August 2015)

sowas in der art aber es ist aufjedenfall für Fans
da war kein anderer anschluss für einen 3pinner



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Was steht auf dem Fan Anschluss? Sys_Fan oder so ? Was hast du im Bios eingestellt ? Den 4 Pin PWM wirst du regeln können, kommt drauf an, was du bei Speedfan eingestellt hast und ob du im Bios auf manuell gestellt hast. Wenn der im Bios auf 100% steht und du beim Speedfan nicht den FAN auf Manuell gestellt hast, passiert nichts.



bei mir steht da 
SmartFanIV wenn ich da auf die einstelluign geh

auf UEFA habe ich meinen chassi fan auf silent Mode gestellt, auf 1300 Rpm immernoch aber... was hae ich falsch gemacht ? 
Auf silentmode im Uefa hat der auch nicht langsamer gedreht

vorallem blintk bei mir die zahl 2700 nach 1300 für mein chassi immer ein


----------



## Chinaquads (19. August 2015)

den smartfan iv musst du auf manual setzen und remember ist anklicken. Dann solltest du den lüfter nach belieben regeln können.


----------



## Castielop (19. August 2015)

habe alle auf manual dann auf 20% geschw. aber sind immernoch 1300 drehungen O.o iwas ist hier faul


----------



## Chinaquads (19. August 2015)

den lüfter, den du steuern möchtes auf "man" und remeber it anklicken, dann solltest du den regeln können. Kannst natürlich auch alles Lüfter auswählen und auf "man" stellen, aber dann nicht vergessen, eine Lüfterkurve einzustellen etc.


----------



## Castielop (19. August 2015)

habe ich , siehe oben


----------



## Castielop (19. August 2015)

tut sich nix


----------



## Castielop (20. August 2015)

kann wohl keiner helfen^^ schade, die chassi fans sind die lautesten aber auch am höhchsten halt eingestellt


----------



## MF13 (20. August 2015)

Sicher kann dir jemand helfen, siehe die vorhergehenden Beiträge. Ansonsten kannst du noch den/die Gehäuselüfter durch andere Modelle wie die Be quiet! Silent Wings, Noiseblocker etc. ersetzen, die von Natur aus leiser sind.


----------



## Castielop (20. August 2015)

ja wenn ich liquider bin kaufe ich mir die aber jetzt in der zeit wärs schon cool die runter zu schrauben

vlt wenn ich 2 per Y kabel verbinde sind die gezwungen weniger strom aufzunehmen / weniger umdrehungen ?


----------



## Körschgen (20. August 2015)

Lies dir die Speedfan Tutorials durch, da wird alles genau geklärt.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a.../48397-how-lueftersteuerung-mit-speedfan.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...edfan-wie-nutze-ich-speedfan.html#post6721333

Folgender Punkt kommt immer auf Mainboard oder Lüfter an:


> Um Speedfan zu erlauben die Lüfter zu Steuern müsst ihr ins Menü für die Benutzerdefinierten Einstellungen.
> Im Falle meines 965P-DS3 muss ich im oberen Feld IT8718F auswählen. Nach dem anklicken der OptionPWM1 mode usw. wird unten im Feld
> "Übernehmen in" auf "Software controlled" umgestellt und mit einem Haken im Feld
> "Erinnern" bestätigt.
> ...


Danach solltest du im Hauptfenster schon die Lüfter einzeln ansteuern können wenn du die automatische Regelung raus nimmst.


----------



## Octobit (20. August 2015)

Für mich hört sich das eher so an, als ob du versuchst über das PWM (4 Pin) Signal einen 3 Pin Lüfter zu steuern. 3Pin Lüfter müssen aber über die Spannung gesteuert werden. Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du im UEFI den Regelmodus von PWM auf Spannung umstellen. Ansonsten wäre die günstigste Alternative ein 5 V oder 7 V Adapter, dann läuft der Lüfter dauerhaft (und unregelbar) mit niedrigerer Drehzahl.


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Für mich hört sich das eher so an, als ob du versuchst über das PWM (4 Pin) Signal einen 3 Pin Lüfter zu steuern. 3Pin Lüfter müssen aber über die Spannung gesteuert werden. Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du im UEFI den Regelmodus von PWM auf Spannung umstellen. Ansonsten wäre die günstigste Alternative ein 5 V oder 7 V Adapter, dann läuft der Lüfter dauerhaft (und unregelbar) mit niedrigerer Drehzahl.



also habe ein 3 pinner auf einem anschluss am MB wo 4 Pin raus zeigen also 3 auf 4 
spannung wie kann man das denn genau einstellen ?
habe die chassi fan auf "Silent Mode" trozdem steht da 1300 rpm und manchmal blinkt da 2300 rein 
<.< habe bei  Speedfan alles geamcht was der erste Kommentator mir gesagt hat also auf manuell einstellen dann häcksen und speichern und regeln aber es macht sich nix


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Soweit ich weiß kann man nur bei den wenigsten Mainboards von 4pin auf 3 pin Steuerung umstellen. Momentan bekommt dein Lüfter 12V ab und läuft damit auf Höchstdrehzahl, der 4. Pin steuert eigentlich den Lüfter.
Du kannst jetzt im UEFI nach einer Einstellung suchen, die die Steuerungsart von PWM auf Spannung umstellt.
Ansonsten helfen nur andere (4 Pin) Lüfter, eine Lüftersteuerung oder wie oben schon angesprochen Spannungsadapter.


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

ja werde mal gleich suchen, ist halt auf english 
spannung ist voltage oder ? 

ja mein pc ist komplett leise aber der lüfter ist einfaach so verdammt laut mit 1300/2600 umdrehungen nervt das sau

gibt es keine andere möglichkeit das runter zu schrauben am system ? mein mainboard hat halt nur ein anschluss für 4 pin aber der chassi ist halt 3 :/


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/B85M Pro3.pdf

Schau mal hier auf Seite 75. Das ist das Handbuch zu deinem Mainboard. Da steht für Chassis Fan 1: "Select a fan mode for Chassis Fan 1,[...]". Anscheinend kannst du das echt auswählen. Die Option sollte dann unter " Hardware Health Event Monitoring Screen" zu finden sein.


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

ich habe das dort schon längst eingestellt bei GPU und chassi fan auf SILENTMODE umgestellt aber bei dem chassi fan hat sich dort nichts geändert oder muss ich sonst was einstellen bis auf das fenster neben chassi fan anzuklicken ?


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Hmmm, im Handbuch steht nicht auf was man das Umstellen kann. Ich hatte gehofft da wäre die Einstellung "PWM" bzw. "Voltage" zu finden. Wenn die da nicht ist, schätze ich, dass die nicht verfügbar ist. B85 Boards sind auch eher Budget-Boards, wo gerne gespart wird. 
Dann kannst du das nicht direkt über das Board lösen. Dann würde ich dir z.b. so einen Adapter empfehlen:

https://www.caseking.de/3-pin-zu-4-pin-spannungsadapter-12v-auf-7v-zuad-002.html

Die kosten nciht die Welt und gibt es wahlweise in 7V oder 5V. Allerdings kannst du damit natürlich nichts temperaturgesteuert regeln.


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

der link zeigt nichts an 

:-/// och mennnoo , neues mainboard kann ich nicht holen , wenn ich ein ykabel benutze und 2 lüfter anschliesse ist da nicht dann die volt zahl aufgeteilt ?
das mit volt usw hab ich noch nicht nach gesehen bei uefa, da ist nur die einstellung eingestellt wo man StandardMode zu Performance oder silentmode usw eingstellen kanm


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Die Voltzahl wird leider nciht einfach halbiert, ein neues Mainboard braucht auch nicht sein, hier mal ein anderer Link.

https://www.caseking.de/3-pin-zu-4-pin-spannungsadapter-12v-auf-7v-zuad-002.html

Alternativ google mal nach "7V Lüfter adapter", da findest du das was ich meine .

Damit könntest du den Lüfter an einen 4Pin Molex Stecker vom Netzteil anschließen, sodass der mit 7V läuft (und damit ungefähr auf der Hälfte der Drehzahl).


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

ja aber mein gehäuse hat halt 2 lüfter vorne und hinten und muss mir erst ein Y kabel kaufen dass ich 2 ans mainboard ran kriege

geht das dann mit diesem Adapter auch ? die anschlüsse da verwirren mich wo was ran muss und ob das überhaupt geht  also 7 V wäre echt das paradies für meine ohren denn allein der hintere lüfter mit maximaler einstellung auf dauer regt übel aif
schade dass 3 pin nicht regelbar oder abdrosselbar sind !


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Den Adapter aus meinem Link klemmst du gar nicht an das Mainboard, sondern an dein Netzteil. Außerdem gibt es die Adapter auch gleich für mehrere Lüfter, also von 1x Molex vom Netzteil (der größere, Rechteckige Stecker) auf z.b. 3x 3 Pin mit 7V für deine Lüfter. Wenn die kabel der Lüfter lang genug sind, kannst du das dann mit einem Adapter lösen.


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

WOW das wär echt fett wenn es diese adapter gleich mit mehreren anschlüssen gibt, dann spar ich mir ja das Y KABEL 

einfach 2 Lüfter an einem anschluss am Netzteil, und ja die Kabel vom Lüfter sind eig von der länge passend, das kabel vom netzteil aus ist ja auch recht lang
kannst du mir bitte bitte einen link senden für das was ich brauche also 2 3 pin zum regeln^^

es bringt leider nichts weil ich am system nix für die fans regeln kann muss ich halt drosseln

danke für die idee hätte heute glatt ein y kabel gekauft / verschwendet, da wäre die 12 V geschcihe aber nicht ausm weg geräumt

will einfach dass die kacke leise ist und normal luft durch stömt fpr airflow aber keinen staubsauger


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Hab auf die Schnelle am Handy gerade nur die Luxus-Variante mit gesleevten (ummantelten) Kabeln gesehen. Ist relativ teuer finde ich, vor allem kommt noch Versand drauf.

https://www.caseking.de/bitfenix-mo...er-20cm-sleeved-schwarz-schwarz-zuad-235.html

Gibt es dafür auch noch in anderen Farben. Ansonsten einfach mal wie oben geschrieben googlen, da kommt man direkt zu den shops und kann sich was aussuchen. 
Ansonsten kann ich morgen auch noch mal eben schauen, aber jetzt muss ich so langsam mal schlafen. 

Du kannst damit aber nicht regeln im Sinne von im Betrieb anpassen, sondern nur dauerhaft drosseln. Nicht dass es ein Missverständnis gibt


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

ja gibt es eine andere möglichkeit zu regeln ?
im notfall kann es gedrosselt bleiben, wird eh jetzt wd kälter

werde das aber hier im laden kaufen  denk ich muss nur namen wissen hier kostet halt y kabel schon allein 5 euro 
aber im internet wird man ja auch versand zahlen dass so teuer wie das produkt selbst ist von daheer nicht gesparT  

ok geh mal schlafen kannst ja morgern mal schauen muss auch mal schlafen oder was essen gn8


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2015)

Achte in Zukunft darauf, was Dein Mainboard für Anschlüsse hat und was das Gehäuse für Lüfter. Deines mit nur einem 4 PIN Anschuss ist arg mager ausgestattet
Mainboard-Handbuch ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/B85M Pro3.pdf

Wenn Du es temperaturgeregelt haben willst und es ganz billig sein soll, nimm diese Lüfter, die haben auch gleich einen Adapter auf zwei Lüfter. Ob Dein Mainboard die zweimal 1,32W Leistung für zwei Lüfter verträgt, finde ich nicht. Ist aber so wenig, das funktioniert, weil viele Lüfter schon 3W haben. Deine beiden vorhanden Lüfter kannst Du dann mit 5V betrieben geräuschlos in den Deckel einbauen. Dann fällt auch kein Staub ins Gehäuse. 
4-PIN Lüfter https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-wing-boost-2-120mm-84000000118-a1218329.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Alternativ kauf Dir eine Lüfterregelung (wäre im 7,-€ teureren Core 2500 enthalten gewesen)
1. billigst, für drei Lüfter, manuelle Regelung in Stufen, dann brauchst Du keine Adapterkabel und kannst immerhin in drei Stufen einstellen
https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pt-fn02a-silber-a572238.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

2. Oder mit stufenloser manueller Regelung, aler alle Lüfter gleich:
https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pt-fn03-a497208.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

3. Das billigste für einen 5.25" Einschub in Deiner Gehäusevorderseite
https://geizhals.de/bitspower-fan-controller-red-eye-bp-xpiiird-bk-a1284060.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Oder, wenn Du Dein Mainboard noch zurückgeben kannst, kauf Dir dieses für 20,-€ mehr. Das ist ein gradios gutes B85 Board mit besten Sound (ALC1150) , Kühler für die Spannungswandler, 6 CPU Phasen und vor allem 4 x 3 PIN Lüfteranschluss und viel mehr Slots, um Zusatzkarten einzustecken.
https://geizhals.de/asrock-fatal1ty-b85-killer-90-mxgsz0-a0uayz-a1046449.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Zu den anderen Fragen: 
Deine Grafikkarte muss natürlich auf 0% runter gehen. Da ist was faul. Leg doch einfach etwas auf das Gehäuse darauf, dann sind die Lüfteröffnenen verschlossen.


----------



## Castielop (21. August 2015)

wow danke für die vielen links
ich bin grad knapp bei kasse deshalb reicht mir eigentlich eine günstige variante, mit der ich die Drehzahl einfach senken kann
wann braucht man denn 1300 umdrehungen also 100%?  mein cpu kühler ist eig ganz gut und so 

ginge denn nicht einfach die Variante mit dem Multiconnector wo man 2 an das netzteil anschließen kann und die dann mit 7 V drehen ?

Würde wahrscheinlich aus der Stadt was kaufen und da ist es natürlich auch etwas teurer ( Y Kabel allein 5 euro <.<) 

ich bin nicht so gut im rumbasteln deshalb weiss ich nicht ob sich diese Regelungen zum einbauen lohnen

was würdest du denn an meiner Stelle von den genannten auswählen und was halt was bringt ?
Möchte einfach einen leisen Pc mit nötigem Airflow ( 2 Lüfter die schon drin sind möchte ich vorrübergehend behalten bis ich halt wd money hab )


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2015)

Castielop schrieb:


> was würdest du denn an meiner Stelle von den genannten auswählen und was halt was bringt ?


Wenn Du knapp bei Kasse bist, bestell Dir so etwas, aber prüfe vorher, ob die Kabel der Lüfter lang genug sind, um bis zur Splotblende kommen:
https://geizhals.de/lian-li-pt-fn02a-silber-a572238.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
technische Beschreibung: Lian-Li Global | PT-FN02 der scheint die Drehzahlregelung zu nutzen und sollte darum beim Start auch auf 12V gehen. Viel besser als Adapterkabel mit starrer Spannung!!!!

Dann kannst Du immer und ganz einfach regeln. 60% Drehzahl werden weitestgehend reichen und sind ruhig, im Sommer beim Spielen bückt man sich halt mal und macht auf Stellung  80% und wenn Du irgendwann extreme Lüftung willst, bist Du mit einem Klick bei 100%. Aber ich würde noch einen billigen dritten  3 PIN Lüfter und einen 4 PIN Lüfter dazu nehmen. Bei Mindfactory zahlt man nach 24.00 keine Versandgebühren. Die werden erstmal ihren Dienst tun. 
3 PIN https://geizhals.de/inter-tech-sinanpower-f-120-s-120mm-88885060-a577682.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (bei 1,50 € macht man nichts falsch)
4 PIN https://geizhals.de/cooltek-silent-fan-120-pwm-ct120pwm-a1079120.html?hloc=at&hloc=de (Mit der richtigen Lüfterkurve bleibt der leise genug)

Dann baust Du die beiden originalen Lüfter nach vorne, den billigen  3 PIN-Lüfter noch oben hinten und den billigen 4 PIN-Lüfter hinten rein, gesteuert über das Mainboard.
Dann wirst Du im leisen 5V Betrieb bleiben können und wenn es beim Spielen zu heiß wird, wird dir der hintere Lüfter akustisch bescheid geben, die anderen drei Lüfter
doch mal auf 7V oder gar im Sommer auf 12V zu stellen. 

7V Adapter kosten auch Geld, und Du bist dann festgelegt und hast weiterhin nur zwei Lüfter. Oder halt den 7V Adapter plus einen billigen 4-PIN Lüfter, kannst Du auch machen.
https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-alchem...adapter-20cm-bfa-msc-m33f7vrr-rp-a821693.html

Problem bei der Sache ist, ob billige Lüfter bei 7V überhaupt anlaufen, Deine Fractal-Lüfter machen das vermutlich. Über die Mainboardsteuerung und die Zusätzliche Steuerung bekommen die immer einmal beim Hochfahren 12V, laufen an und werden dann runter geregelt. 12V müssen nicht zwingen bei 7V anlaufen. Das ist Dein Risiko. Darum ist meine Empfehlung ganz klar das billige Ding von Lian Li


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Beim mindfactory Midnight shopping ist das ganze erst ab 100€ versandkostenfrei. 
Zudem traue ich Lüftern für unter 2€ eher wenig. Wenn da der Motor immer laut ist, hat man sich Elektroschrott gekauft. Aber solche Lüfter kenne ich auch nicht, ich weiß ja nicht wie es bei dir aussieht. 
Zudem waren die Temperaturen die er anfangs geschrieben hat völlig unbedenklich. Da sollte man auch mit den beiden Lüftern auskommen auf 7V.
Die Lianli Steuerung regelt laut der einen Bewertung auf Geizhals nur bis 65%.
Da würde ich mir eher die Lüfter sparen und in eine ordentliche Steuerung investieren.
Was möchtest du überhaupt ausgeben und was möchtest du machen können?

Wenn du nur auf den Preis schaust , würde ich einfach einen 7V Adapter nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Wenn du nur auf den Preis schaust , würde ich einfach einen 7V Adapter nehmen.


Bei 7V laufen die Fractallüfter an? Sie Test unten im Link

60% Drehzahl bei max. 1200 sind 720 U/min, da sollten auch billig Lüfter bedingt ruhig bleiben. War nur eine Idee....

Nachtrag: Hier ist mal ein umfassende Test mit ganz spannenden Zahlen, die Fraktallüfter laufen erst bei 7V an und bekommen ein klares nein, nur so als Massstab.
das gigantische 120mm-LÃ¼fter-RoundUp (Update #16) | Orthy.de | Seite 3


----------



## Octobit (21. August 2015)

Meine Fractal 140er aus dem R4 liefen auch bei 5V an, habe ehrlich gesagt nicht daran gedacht, dass die bei 7V nicht anlaufen könnten. 
Die habe ich bei 7V aber auch noch gehört, wobei ich denke, dass ich auch relativ empfindlich bin. Das Problem wäre dann aber, dass die Lianli auch problematisch sein könnte, 7V wären etwa 58%.
Alternativ.
Alternativ kann man auch PWM Lüfter kaufen, z.b. Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 sollen auch sehr gut sein für den Preis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. August 2015)

Octobit schrieb:


> Alternativ kann man auch PWM Lüfter kaufen, z.b. Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 sollen auch sehr gut sein für den Preis.


Natürlich wären zwei Wingboost die beste Lösung, weil direkt am Mainboard anschließbar. Das habe ich gestern auch empfohlen, aber es hieß: zu teuer
Dabei sind das auch nur 15,-€ und es werden alle Probleme gelöst

Der TE sollte jetzt alle möglichen Lösungen mit Bewertung haben. Einfach drüber schlafen und entscheiden.


----------



## Castielop (22. August 2015)

also ich wollte eig so im 10 euro radius sein und einfach die lautstärke drosseln das ist meine größte bitte

momentan lauft nur der hintere lüfter weil ich noch kei Y Kabel habe und die Temperatur im Normalzustand ( Nur internet auf und musik)  45 Grad CPU 45 Hrad GPU der rest so 30 grad  aber habe Gpu auf nur 20% Leistung im NichtZocker Zustand und Cpu Kühler ben nevis von alpfenföhn auf 45%

also wollte eigentlich bei den 2 Lüfter warten und wenn ich flüssig bin gute Lüfter kaufen da ich jetzt bald umzieh habe ich eh keine lust auf so viel Bastelei, in eine andere Stadt ziehen ist nervig genug 

Also was ich eig wollte:
Ruhige Lüfte und dass auch beide Lüfter laufen, vorne und hinten und auf keinen Fall länger diese 1300/2600 RPM Sys Fan, ist ja echt zum kotzen
würde die gerne so weit runter gedrosselt dass die auch nicht mehr so viel Lautstärke erzeugen aber trozdem dezent den Airflow halten

Also am besten sowas wo man beide zb ans netzteil anschließt und wenn es nicht so teuer ist mit regler 5 V 7 V und 12 V oder sowas einstellen kann aber das ist luxus, dauerhaft gedrosselt ist auch natürlich OK , da jett bald wieder halbes jahr kalt sein wird 

hoffe ich nerve eure geduld nicht aber der Versand regt mich einfach auf deshalb bin ich da zimperlich, rückversand ist ja auch wd so ne tolle sache
->  Siehe mein Fehlkauf beim Netzteil und dann die strapazen das wd einzubauen -.-


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2015)

Wenn du nur 10,-€ hast, probier es mit der Lüftersteuerung. Teste nur, ob die Kabellänge der vorhandenen Lüfter ausreicht.
Die Steuerung kannst Du später auch nutzen, um zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter anzuschließen.

Wenn die Kabel zu kurz sind, investiere 16,-€ und kaufe Dir zwei gute 4-PIN Lüfter, dass war die anfangs bevorzugte Lösung. 
Alles andere ist Blödsinn Wenn Du es temperaturgeregelt haben willst und es ganz billig sein soll, nimm diese Lüfter, die haben 
auch gleich einen Adapter auf zwei Lüfter. 
4-PIN Lüfter https://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-wing-boost-2-120mm-84000000118-a1218329.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Y-Anschluss ist dabei, Du bekommst beide Lüfter an Dein Board:
http://www.alpenfoehn.de/images/Produkte/Bilder/WingBoost2PurePlus/zAdapter.jpg

Deine beiden anderen Lüfter hebst Du Dir auf und hängst sie bei Bedarf an 5V (wenn sie damit anlaufen) in den Deckel.


----------



## Castielop (22. August 2015)

also zusammenfassend aus deinen informativen Kommentaren kämen mir diese 2  Komponenten sehr gut !

https://geizhals.de/bitfenix-alchem...adapter-20cm-bfa-msc-m33f7vrr-rp-a821693.html
also das hier wobei die halt beide auf 7 V starr bleiben ( ist das leise ?)  und risiko dass meine lüfter gar net anspringen wusst ich jetzt net :-O

und dann das hier 
Lian-Li Global | PT-FN02
Ein regler, also kann ich damit 5 V, 7 V 12 V einfach einstellen ? auch mit 3 Pin Lüfter wi die ich habe ???

"According to your fan, adjust the fan speed to (H) High-100%，(M) Middle-80%，(L) Low-60%
Ex.1000RPM (600RPM – 800RPM – 1000RPM)
1200RPM (720RPM – 960RPM – 1200RPM)
1500RPM (900RPM – 1200RPM – 1500RPM)"

weisst du was das ungefäähr in örtlichen stores so ung kostet ? bei MF zahle ich sicher kein 8 euro versand und habe nicht vor was für 100euro zu bestellen um Versandfrei raus zu gehen ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2015)

Castielop schrieb:


> Ein regler, also kann ich damit 5 V, 7 V 12 V einfach einstellen ? auch mit 3 Pin Lüfter wi die ich habe ???


Er gibt nicht starr 5,7 oder 12V aus, sondernes ist eine komplexe REGELUNG, die die Drehzahlkonstant hält.
Welcher Deiner lokalen Händler das oder ähnliches hat, weiss ich nicht. 
Aber alle Händler haben billiger  4 PIN 120mm Lüfter, ganz sicher.
Und 7V Adapter auch. Aber billig wird das bei denen auch nicht. Einfach
anrufen und fragen oder bei Conrad etwas ohne Versandgebühr bestellen, 
wenn ihr einen in der Nähe habt.


----------



## Castielop (22. August 2015)

aber da ist doch ein schalter mit dem man doch regeln kann , das meine ich
ist ja nicht schwer sich zu bücken und auf Low oder Medium einzustellen  denke das wäre die beste Option ist sogar halt besser als ein 7 V adapter weil es dort halt echt KONSTANT 7 V sind


----------



## Octobit (22. August 2015)

Naja, wir können nur raten was dein Händler hat. Wahrscheinlich wäre es am einfachsten, wenn du mal dahin gehst und fragst, ob er günstige Lüftersteuerungen hat bzw bestellen kann. Ansonsten könntest du je nach preis auf Lüfter umschwenken oder 7V Adapter.
Problem ist natürlich nur, wenn dein Händler nicht so die Ahnung hat und dir irgendeinen scheiß andreht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. August 2015)

Castielop schrieb:


> aber da ist doch ein schalter mit dem man doch regeln kann , das meine ich
> ist ja nicht schwer sich zu bücken und auf Low oder Medium einzustellen  denke das wäre die beste Option ist sogar halt besser als ein 7 V adapter weil es dort halt echt KONSTANT 7 V sind


Ebend, sag ist ja, weil die Lüfter sicher mit 12V anlaufen, bis sie auf der eingestellten Drehzahl sind. 
Es gibt als Nachteil nur keine automatische Temperaturregelung.


----------



## Castielop (22. August 2015)

ich hab eig immer die temperaturen im auge und das wird man ja merken wenn GPu lüfter verrücjt spielt, dann bück ich mich undstell den lüfter auf höhere spannung
wenn man das niedrig einsgestellt hat mit diesem Regler von LiAn ist es dann wirklich leise ? und geht das problemlos mit 2 Lüfter an diesem Regler `? der wird ja hinten dann eingebaut denk ich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2015)

Castielop schrieb:


> wenn man das niedrig einsgestellt hat mit diesem Regler von LiAn ist es dann wirklich leise ?


Das wirst Du wissen, nachdem Du es ausprobiert hast. 



Castielop schrieb:


> und geht das problemlos mit 2 Lüfter an diesem Regler `? der wird ja hinten dann eingebaut denk ich


Drei passen an die Steuerung, wie lang Deine Kabel sind, musst Du ausprobieren. 
Die originale Lüftersteuerung von Fractal sitzt aber auch in dem Bereich. Wird passen.


----------



## Castielop (23. August 2015)

der vorder lüfter passt nicht bis ganz hinten an die rückseite, kann man das nicht im gehäuse dann verstecken `? oder gibt es da anderre möglichkeitne 

und auf wv umdrehungen lässt du deine lüfter ? bin grad echt überfordert mit einem der auf maximale kraft dreht, wie ein staubsauger um die zeit DDD

wenn ich so eine steuerung hier im laden net finde hol ich dann diese steife regelung mit 7 V, da wär es auch kein problem mit kabellänge


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. August 2015)

Meine drehen immer so, dass man im Leerlauf (Idle) gar nichts hört, unter Last regle ich sie immer so, dass bestimmte Temperaturen nicht überschritten werde. Jetzt im Sommer hört man sie dann.
Meine Mainboards erlauben aber den Anschluß vieler Lüfter und ich kann sie individuell regeln. Wenn ich zwei Lüfter in der Front habe, dreht der obere sich immer etwas langsamer als der untere, 

Es gibt zur Drehzahl keine festen Werte, immer so wenig, wie nötig. Man hört jeden Lüfter. Auch die teueren 120mm BeQuiet Lüfter werden je nach Position und Art des Lüftergitters laut.
So bis 1000 U/min bekommt man sie ruhig, dann wird es hörbar, so bis 1200 U/min, danach ist immer Krach. Der Unterschied zwischen teuren und billigen Lüftern ist dabei marginal.
Die teuren sind aber im unteren Drehzahlbereich etwas leiser, weil nichts kratzt, schleift, brummt, oder rattert. Naja, 4 PIN Lüfter sind lauter als  3 PIN Lüfter, weil die PVM-Steuerung
hörbar ist. Aber diese Feinheiten spielen sich auf anderem Niveau ab ald der Staubsauger Krach von Lüftern unter 12V

Kabel kann man Verlängern, kostet dann aber auch wieder ein paar Eure. Darum auch die Idee  mit 2 EKL Wingboost 2 Lüftern. Du hast alle Vorteile, die passen ohne weitere Probleme
und Du kannst sie BEIDE über Dein Board regeln.


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

update:
war heute beim pc sjhop in der stadt, er hat leider keinen regler aber einen 12Vanschluss Molex also für das netzteil für 4 Pin glaube ich und er meinte er gibt ein y Kabel dazu weil der anschluss nur 1 anschluss für Lüfter hat dh
adapter + y Kabel für 2 Lüfter Molex mit 12 V , er meinte ich soll mich informieren wie das mit dem Drosseln ist auf 7 V ... zusammen kostet es dann 8 euro, günstiger als im internet (versand <) 

hast du ahnugn ob das gut ist und funktioniert mit dem kappen ? und ob man das wieder dran tun kann ?
wenn das keine gute idee ist werde ich weiter schauen nach REGLER


----------



## Octobit (25. August 2015)

Naja, das dürfte dir genau 0 bringen, da die Lüfter dann auch weiterhin mit 12V laufen auf Maximaldrehzahl.


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

aus dem grund habe ich ja auch das mit dem drosseln dazu geschrieben.....
Die massekabel in der mitte oder so muss man ja raus drücken dann kommen nur 7 V durch oder ist das falsch =


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

Mach bitte ein Foto von dem, was er Dir angedreht hat.
Du hast an Deinem Molex Kabel  drei unterschiedliche Kabelfarben:
schwarz: Masse (also 0V), 
rot: 5V 
gelb: 12V 

Um auf 7V zu kommen, muss man auf 5V und 12V gehen, das ist keine Drossel. Hier ist das beschrieben. Hast Du einen Lötkolben?
Google-Ergebnis für http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/fileadmin/Daten/Bilder/VierpoligesKabel_04.jpg

Du hast jetzt zumindest alles Material und musst ein wenig basteln. Der Preis ist ok.


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

vielen dank für die antwort
morgen gehe ich mal hin und mache ein foto davon er meint dass y kabel und der adapter zsm vlt 10 cm oder so lang sind also schon kurz 

Lötkolben besitze ich leider nicht

kann man wenn man auf 7 V gekommen ist auch wieder auf 12 kommen oder sind das permanente aktionen ?

ps: kann ein Lüfter eig auch merh als 12 V haebn ? bei mir zeigt die RPM anzeige ständig 1300 und dann 2400+ an also das blinkt rein
man hört es aber auch eigentlich deutlich

und noch eine frage die ich mir gerade stelle... 
Ist mein Lüfter vielleicht regelbar am UEFA, wenn ich es am Netzteil anstatt am 4 PIN anschluss dran stecke ? weil dachte dass alle lüfter regelb ar sind aber naja die erste frage oben ist wichtiger 



auf youtbe hat das so ein typ mit einem Zahnstocher rausgedrückt die Kabel also bspw. die massekabel , also einfach rausgedrückt und da ging nix kaputt


OK ES ZEIGT GERADE über längere zeiträume 2679 umdrehungen an und dann wd kurz 1300 , kein wunder dass sich das fast anhört wie ein leiser föhn , temperaturen sind alle aber sehr gut


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

Castielop schrieb:


> morgen gehe ich mal hin und mache ein foto davon er meint dass y kabel und der adapter zsm vlt 10 cm oder so lang sind also schon kurz


Das sollte funktionieren



Castielop schrieb:


> Lötkolben besitze ich leider nicht


Lüsterklemmen funktionieren problemlos 
http://www.conrad.de/medias/global/ce/7000_7999/7300/7300/7305/730567_LB_00_FB.EPS_1000.jpg



Castielop schrieb:


> kann man wenn man auf 7 V gekommen ist auch wieder auf 12 kommen oder sind das permanente aktionen ?


Es wird eine feste Verkabelung werden. Wenn Du es schaltbar haben möchtest, müsste ein Wechselschalter mit eingebaut werden, dann hättest Du auch gleich eine Lüftersteuerung nehmen können. Und es besteht weiter das Risiko, dass Deine Lüfter bei 7V gar nicht anlaufen. Aber das sagten wird schon mal. Wirst Du morgen wissen.



Castielop schrieb:


> kann ein Lüfter eig auch merh als 12 V haebn ? bei mir zeigt die RPM anzeige ständig 1300 und dann 2400+ an also das blinkt rein
> man hört es aber auch eigentlich deutlich


Wie alt bist Du und welchen Bildungsweg (Schule, Ausbildung, Beruf, ...) hast Du bisher hinter Dir?
In Deinem Rechnr können die Lüfter maximal 12V Spannung bekommen. Die Lüfter selber werden vermutlich auch leicht höhere Spannungen überleben



Castielop schrieb:


> und noch eine frage die ich mir gerade stelle...
> Ist mein Lüfter vielleicht regelbar am UEFA, wenn ich es am Netzteil anstatt am 4 PIN anschluss dran stecke ? weil dachte dass alle lüfter regelb ar sind aber naja die erste frage oben ist wichtiger


Du hast an Deinem Netzteil Lüfteranschlüsse? Welches Netzteil hast Du??? Wenn würde das Netzteil selber regeln, aber das funktioniert z.T. auch gut




Castielop schrieb:


> auf youtbe hat das so ein typ mit einem Zahnstocher rausgedrückt die Kabel also bspw. die massekabel , also einfach rausgedrückt und da ging nix kaputt


Das wollte ich Dir als alternativ auch vorschlagen.


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

Was passiert wenn man ohne lüfterklemmen hantiert ? Kurzschluss Gefahr ? 

Ja ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Strom da ich dabei bin mein Abitur zu machen und Physik seit der 11 abgewählt habe und auch nie sonderlich Spaß dran hatte  
Ja das mit dem anspringen ist ja immer die Gefahr aber ich denk so viele machen das und des sollte Vlt gehen aber Li An lüfterreglung wäre natürlich besser , muss schauen was mein Portemonnaie sagt 

Mit Netzteil meine ich Molex also diese Kabel enden sind doch für Molex Adapter die zum Lüfter führen ? steinig mich nicht kenn mich da nicht gut aus wie der Rest hier


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2015)

Castielop schrieb:


> Was passiert wenn man ohne lüfterklemmen hantiert ? Kurzschluss Gefahr ?


Die Frage verstehe ich nicht. Wenn Du am Rechner irgendetwas machst, Stecker ziehst oder anschließt, sollte der Rechner heruntergefahren sein.
Es kann in seltenen Fällen immer Spannungsspitzen geben, auch wenn das bei Gleichstrom sehr unwahrscheinlich ist. Es reicht. wenn Du die
Kabelverbindung meinst, vollkommen aus, die Isolierung der Kabel auf ca. 10mm zu entfernen und die Kabel zu verdrillen. Dann wieder 
Isolierband drum und gut ist. Es fliesst kaum Strom durch die Kabel. bei 12V vielleicht 0,3A, bei 7V dann nur noch 0,15 A, grob geschätzt.



Castielop schrieb:


> Mit Netzteil meine ich Molex also diese Kabel enden sind doch für Molex Adapter die zum Lüfter führen ? steinig mich nicht kenn mich da nicht gut aus wie der Rest hier


Es gibt sehr teure Netzteile, die erlauben es, Lüfterkabel direkt anzuschließen. Darum war die Frage, welches Netzteil Du genau hast.
Ich kenne die Namen der Steckertypen auch nicht genau, darum sind Bilder immer einfacher. Die Frage nach Alter etc. stellte ich,
damit ich Dich mit Antworten nicht überfordere. Aber gut, wenn kurz vor dem Abi, können wir weiterhin komplex denken.

Das Adapterkalbel von Deinem Händler (darum das Foto) kannst Du vermutlich direkt an Netzteilkabeln anschließen. So ist das gedacht.
Und dann wird es ein Lüfterkabel haben, an dass Du über den Y-Adapter beide Lüfter anschließen kannst. Du musst Du dann etwas 
überlegen, wie Du die richtigen Kabel verbinden kannst. Mach ein Foto und wir kommen weiter.


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

werde ich machen
will nicht nerven aber habe noch eine frage zu meiner misere bezüglich des nervenden geräusch´ in meinem PC

habe so eben die Lüfter abgeklemmt vom mainboard um die Lautstärke zu messen doch die war immer noch da , dieses nervige surrende Geräusch mit einem beigeschmack von Strom

habe dann mit meinem handy eine MEMO gestartet und das mikrophon an verschiedenen stellen am PC rumgeführt

habe dann Lüfter wieder angesteckt aber die Festplatte abgeklemmt und plötzlich höre ich dieses hässliche geräusch wieder !!!

meine festplatte ist wohl für das nervigste geräusch zuständig , weil ich das geräusch vom Lüfter eigentlich nur wie ein Wind stoß höre, die Festplatte aber richtige motorische geräusche von sich gibt und auch stark vibriert...
ist das normal ? oder eher ein defekt und ich kann hoffen auf reklamation o.o 
man ich diskutier seit tagen wegen den scheiß lüfter aber die festplatte ist fast mehr beteiligt an dem geräusch .... hoffe mir kann jemand helfen oder aus erfahrung sprechen. geld für eine ssd habe ich momentan nicht 

(Die sache mit den Lüftern bleibt natürlich noch offen, werde morgen fotos senden  )


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

es musste da unten montiert werden weil das iwie sonst nicht passte wegen den anschlüssen und evtl der graka

wenn ich mein pc vom boden anhebe ist das surren plötzlich sehr leise/weg , ich denke mal dass das teil so laut und so stark vibriert dass es die Geräusche über das Gehäuse iwie weiter gibt , deshalb ist das geräusch teilweise weg wenn ich es anhebe


>>>>>>soll ich ein neuen thread dafür eröffnen ? D


----------



## Octobit (25. August 2015)

OK, den ersten teil verstehe ich nicht ganz  wie kommst du von Lüfter wieder einstecken, HDD abstecken wobei die Lautstärke entsteht dann, darauf, dass die Festplatte lärmt.

Naja, aber wenn dem so ist: sollte die Festplatte sich fast wie ein Föhn anhören, ist ein baldiger defekt zu vermuten. Wenn die noch relativ neu ist, beschwer dich und lass dir ne neue schicken. Das ist nicht normal. Vibrieren werden alle Festplatten, steht ja nicht umsonst 7200 Umdrehungen pro minute dran.
Eventuell klappert dadurch auch was anderes im Gehäuse, du könntest das durch fühlen feststellen.

Edit: Sieht echt abenteuerlich aus. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass die ordentlich Schwingungen übertragt. Allerdings hast du doch sogar die gummis bei den schrauben verwendet, oder? Fasse mal an die verschiedenen Teile vom Gehäuse. Dadurch kannst du das Geräusch verringern falls es daher kommt und weißt somit ob und was vom Gehäuse mit schwingt. Zur not Festplatte mal ausbauen und im betrieb in der Hand halten, da solltest du das auf jeden Fall merken.


----------



## Castielop (25. August 2015)

:d @octobit
ich meine es so
Geräuschtest: 
3Pin Lüfter raus ..... immer noch lärm
3 Pin Lüfter rein aber HDD Festplatte raus....angenehme Geräuschkolisse

Art des Geräusch: 
Beim hochfahren als ob iwas geladen wird , lauter werdend, brummen, vibrieren. oder einfach brrrrssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss in wortlauten 

Gefühl: da mit kabelbindern fest an das Gerüst, recht arges vibrieren an dem gerüst

zum ersten mal sag ich was angenehms zu den Lüftern wow !  dieses Wind geräusch ist ja recht gut auszuhalten, die festplatte, mein mieser feind, leider nicht so ..

edit @oct: ok werde ich mal versuchen . ,muss aber erst mal die kabel binder wieder finden, um das danach wieder dran zutun ,denke eher morgen dann
also das Geräusch lässt sich durch anheben des kompletten Gehäuses regeln, wow menschlicher Geräusch Regler, da brauch ich den 5/7/12V regler gar nicht mehr von Lian


----------



## Octobit (25. August 2015)

OK, ich hab ein Fractal design r4, und wenn ich mir da überlege, wie die SSDs befestigt werden sollen, vermute ich mal deine Festplatte muss an die Rückseite von dem teil wo es jetzt dran ist (bin am Handy, sonst würde ich eben in der Anleitung schauen, kannst du ja mal machen).
Obwohl das für 3,5" Platten ungewöhnlich wäre...


----------



## Castielop (26. August 2015)

http://www.fractal-design.com/media/93605e0f-3999-4597-ba5d-4a6e4d15dc58

ja die kommen da an die seitenwand dran, mein kollege meinte glaube ich, als wir das zusammengebaut haben, dass das nicht richtig passt in die position wo die schrauben rein müssen, weil die kabel sonst nicht rein können , oder iwas anderes im weg sei ,ich frag den dann mal


----------



## Octobit (26. August 2015)

Hab gerade mal geschaut, die Position sieht soweit aus wie vorgesehen. Allerdings guckt deine Festplatte da extrem weit raus. Ist die grüne Platine die man durch die Löcher sieht noch die Festplatte?

Auf den Bildern hier ragt die platte an beiden seiten geschätzt nur ein paar cm drüber.

https://www.techpowerup.com/mobile/reviews/Fractal_Design/Core_2300/5.html

Ein Bild von vorne wäre hilfreich, damit man sieht wie das aussieht.

Gute Nacht,

Octobit


----------



## Castielop (26. August 2015)

ja das ist die festplatte

aber mir ist gerade in deinem hilfreichen link aufgefallen, dass die festplatte andersrum drin ist 
sprich die kabelstecker sind links und haben platz und nicht rechts,sperrig wie bei mir...
keine ahnung warum wir das so rein getan haben aber er meinte dass das nicht passen würde ... muss es mal so versuchen aber glaube in der mitte passt es nicht weil meine graka zu gross ist

werde es morgen mal so ausprobieren

gute nacht ;


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2015)

Dann schient jetzt ja alles gut zu funktionieren? Viel Spaß beim Spielen.


----------



## Castielop (27. August 2015)

Kam leider nicht dazu zum PC laden zu gehen deshalb die Woche dann 

Aber eine andere Frage wegen der Festplatte
Wie soll ich die denn bitte da dran schrauben also unten da ist doch das Gehäuse im Weg
Bilder hochladen kostenlos | img4web.com

Hier das ganze Gestell in der Mitte ist die graka im Weg und ganz oben eig auch 
Bilder hochladen kostenlos | img4web.com


----------



## Castielop (27. August 2015)

Ok habe des Ding in die Mitte dran aber streift die graka , egal 

Das Problem ist hab das mal extern angemacht und da ist die Festplatte auch so laut also hört sich an wie ein Motor mit Lüfter 
Ist das normal ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2015)

Was ist schon normal. Leichte unwucht fuhrt bei den Drehzahlen sofort zu gut hörbaren Effekten.  Um die 100hz (6000 U/min) ist unser Hörvermögen sehr gut. Da ich in allen Rechnern ssd habe, werden die selten genutzten hdd von 2-5min in ruhe versetzt. Geht unter energie-optionen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. August 2015)

Kannst dir ja eine Bitumenbox basteln, falls du noch Platz haben solltest


----------



## Castielop (27. August 2015)

Kann man die hdd über Einstellungen echt leise stellen ?? 

Und was ist diese box ? Meine hdd hängt jetzt direkt an der graka so viel Platz ist da nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. August 2015)

Windows 7 Energieverwaltung

Aber mach es mit Vorsicht. Ich nutze meine HDD kaum, sie ist nur zum Archivieren da und wenn ich mit ihr arbeite, dann bleibt sie auch an. Der Betrieb kostet keiner Lebensdauer, aber jedesmal an- und abschalten.

Mit Bitumenbox meint DerKabelbinder eine Geräuschdämmung. Man kann die Festplatte auch entkoppelt, sprich über Gummielemente mit dem Gehäuse verbinden anstatt diese direkt einzuschrauben. Das sind immer die feinen Unterschiede zwischen teuren Gehäusen und zwischen günstigen. 

Ich habe jetzt eine extreme Festplatte und werde diese in ´ZUkunft für alle Daten wie Fotos oder Musik nutzen.


----------



## Castielop (27. August 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Windows 7 Energieverwaltung
> 
> Aber mach es mit Vorsicht. Ich nutze meine HDD kaum, sie ist nur zum Archivieren da und wenn ich mit ihr arbeite, dann bleibt sie auch an. Der Betrieb kostet keiner Lebensdauer, aber jedesmal an- und abschalten.
> 
> ...




Ich habe nur eine Festplatte das macht doch keinen Sinn die abzuschalten wenn ich spiele Spiele auf der hdd oder ? 

Mein Gehäuse hat auch so Gummi Ringe um den Schrauben Löcher an denen ich die heute befestigt habe 
Das Problem ist ich hab die ja extern in meiner Hand gestartet und da ist die  genau so laut 
Kann man hier Videos Posten ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. August 2015)

Mit den Gummi-Pads kannst du höchstens die Vibrationen ein wenig mindern, wirklich leiser wird die Platte dadurch aber nicht.
Kenne das Problem von meiner 3TB Seagate selber Serie.  Habe mir daher eine Dämmbox aus einem alten 5,25 Laufwerksgehäuse gebastelt.
Bei geschlossenem Gehäuse ist die Platte auch bei Last nicht mehr zu hören (bzw. von den Lüftern zu differenzieren). Sie überträgt auch keine Virbationen mehr, sodass die Seitenteile nicht mehr in Schwinung versetzt werden. Falls Interesse besteht, einfach mal hier ein wenig stöbern, gibt genügend Tutorials: https://www.google.de/search?q=bitu...ChMIpNbBy8XJxwIVRDcUCh1PZAHr&biw=1920&bih=887

Einzige Mankos wäre halt der Preis von Bitumenmatten und der eingenommene Raum im Gehäuse.
Bei mir konnte ich die Box gerade noch so unten in den Boden quetschen.

Wenn du keinen Platz hast, musst du wohl mit der Akustik leben oder dir ein externes, gut gedämmtes Festplattengehäuse mit USB 3.0 zulegen.


----------



## Castielop (28. August 2015)

DANKE dass ich nicht allein bin mit nervender hdd geräusche 

also die vibrationen sind weg durch die gummi ringe, der motorische klang leider nicht 
denkst du man kann die austauschen beim händler ? 
Platz hätte ich obem im lauuifwerkschacht da ich momentan kein laufwerk brauche hab nur für windows eine gekauft (10euro da sag ich nicht nein)
und ganz unten ist eigentlich ausreichend platz, wenn ich mal bisschen mehr ordnung mit den netzteil kabel sorge 

also finde die festplatte sogar lauteru nd nervender als der detzende 1300rpm Lüfter ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. August 2015)

Naja, ist halt eine 3,5"er mit 7200 U/min. Wirklich "silent" sind die alle nicht. Wenn, dann würde ich auf eine 5400er u.o. auf eine WD Red wechseln, wenn sie dir zu laut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten mal mit etwas Bastelei eine Box bauen. Die guten von Scythe sind leider nicht mehr erhältlich und weitestgehend alternativlos, weshalb man selbst Hand anlegen muss.


----------



## Castielop (28. August 2015)

ok hast dir also mit hilfe eines tutorials auch eine selbst gebastelt ? gibt es alterativen mit was man das umwickeln kann ? wenn das eine material ja so teuer sein soll


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. August 2015)

Habe mir wie gesagt eine aus einem alten Gehäuse eines DVD-Laufwerks gebastelt. Die paar Tutorials, die es da gibt, sind eigentlich auch ganz brauchbar. Muss halt einfach nur eine passende und möglichst geschlossene (!) Box aus Metall sein, um die Platte akustisch zu isolieren. Innen habe ich einfach ein paar Schaumstoffmatten genommen, die noch von einem ModKit übrig waren. Bitumenmatten (oft im KFZ-Bereich eingesetzt) sind aber eigentlich effektiver, da sie massiver und nicht so offenporig sind. Bei mir staut sich aktuell auch noch ein wenig die Wärme. Unter Last wird die Barracuda rund 46 Grad heiß. Kein absolut lebensbedrohlicher Wert, aber für meinen Geschmack langfristig doch etwas hoch.
Bei den Boxen von Scythe hatte man für solche Probleme einfach ein großes WLPad, dass dann die gesamte Platte mit dem Chassis verband und die Wärme besser abführte. Gab da sogar spezielle Variationen mit integrierter Heatpipe. Ist insgesamt aber leider ein sehr teurer Spaß, wenn man die so kaufen möchte, denn all die guten Boxen (z.B. von Scythe oder Grow Up Japan) werden nicht mehr gefertigt und sind nur noch für Unsummen über Amiland oder Asien zu bekommen. Ab und zu tauchen noch mal ein paar gebrauchte bei eBay auf, da muss man immer etwas Glück haben ^^

Ich werde mal schauen, was ich an meiner Box noch optimieren kann. Vielleicht bau ich mir noch irgendwie eine Kupfer-Heatpipe dazu 
Bräuchte dann nur eins dieser XXL-Wärmeleitpads, keine Ahnung, ob man die so überhaupt bekommt...

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Wenn du es dir einfach machen willst, dann wechsle einfach die Platte. Kannst dir auch ein externes Gehäuse zulegen und das irgrndwo in sicherer Distanz verstauen. Die Performance würde dann aber vermutlich eher in Richtung einer 5400er gehen. Da könnte man sich auch gleich eine mit weniger Umdrehungen zulegen oder auf 2,5" downgraden, die noch mal etwas leiser sind. Kommt natürlich immer drauf an, wie viel Geschwindigkeit man benötigt.


----------

